# R15 Wishlist Update



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I was thinking that it's been a while since the Wishlist was last updated as some features are now on the way and some features have opened the door to new possible items.

All the items of having double-dash to delete something have either been instituted using the Red button delete or could be performed using the Red button. For example, deleting an entire folder of shows could be done with the Red button as it already prompts you to be sure about deleting.

The ToDo list can now handle more than 100 items, so maybe the wishlist item should be changed to SHOW all the items on the ToDo list if it is greater than 100.

Also, what about having the ability to move items up and down one priority at a time in the Prioritizer a la Tivo?

Just a couple of thoughts...

- Merg


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> I was thinking that it's been a while since the Wishlist was last updated as some features are now on the way and some features have opened the door to new possible items.
> 
> All the items of having double-dash to delete something have either been instituted using the Red button delete or could be performed using the Red button. For example, deleting an entire folder of shows could be done with the Red button as it already prompts you to be sure about deleting.
> 
> ...


Sounds good ! I'll do some updating of the Wish List next time I get a few minutes.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Also, what about having the ability to move items up and down one priority at a time in the Prioritizer a la Tivo?


I can move items up and down one priority at a time. Is there something different about the way Tivo does it?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> Sounds good ! I'll do some updating of the Wish List next time I get a few minutes.


Cool!



qwerty said:


> I can move items up and down one priority at a time. Is there something different about the way Tivo does it?


Whoops. You're right. That comment was supposed to be to move items up/down a page at a time a la Tivo by using the Page Up/Down key while highlighting the up/down triangles changing the priority.

- Merg


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Cool!
> 
> Whoops. You're right. That comment was supposed to be to move items up/down a page at a time a la Tivo by using the Page Up/Down key while highlighting the up/down triangles changing the priority.
> 
> - Merg


That would be nice. Although, it would have been nicer 1 1/2 -= 2 years ago. Back when it took 4-5 seconds to move an item one spot in the prioritizer. I'm fairly happy with it now. It doesn't take to long to move it through 20 or thirty positions.

I would like to see an option to have new items added to the end of the prioritizer. I've already got my favorites at the top of the prioritizer. Most of the stuff I add now is something the kids might like, or something that in a conflict would subordinate to my favorites.


----------



## cawall (Sep 30, 2006)

At the risk of sounding redundant my wish is......FIX THE R)) problem


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

cawall said:


> At the risk of sounding redundant my wish is......FIX THE R)) problem


That fix was supposed to be in the last CE that was canceled this past weekend. Maybe we'll get lucky and it will come down this weekend.

- Merg


----------



## sadmaker (Sep 16, 2006)

get me 30 second skip, and i'm a pig in slop


----------



## jfeco (Nov 7, 2007)

sadmaker said:


> get me 30 second skip, and i'm a pig in slop


+1

I Agree all the way. The only feature I want!!!!! with out it the DVR experience is just not the same.


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

sadmaker said:


> get me 30 second skip, and i'm a pig in slop


They do have this feature in the R16, although it looked funny the first time I tried it. The 30 second skip on my Dish DVR was a literal skip ahead 30 seconds. The 30 second skip on the R16 is more of a 30 second fast forward. Same end result, though, so I'm happy!


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

joecool1964 said:


> They do have this feature in the R16, although it looked funny the first time I tried it. The 30 second skip on my Dish DVR was a literal skip ahead 30 seconds. The 30 second skip on the R16 is more of a 30 second fast forward. Same end result, though, so I'm happy!


that is the 30 second "slip" and all the DVR's have it, but the HR2** units have the option I believe to toggle to a 30 sec. skip.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

red button delete in caller I.D., ability to pause a live show and switch to another live show and then pause it and jump back and forth between shows and their paused points... (precursor to DLB) USB "ten box" type of device, user defined color schemes like the old receivers


----------



## joecool1964 (Nov 20, 2005)

dodge boy said:


> that is the 30 second "slip" and all the DVR's have it, but the HR2** units have the option I believe to toggle to a 30 sec. skip.


Ah, I see - said the blind man. 
Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

1.) group playback
2.) the ability to actually set a default for how the playlist is sorted (and have it stay that way until changed by the user)
3.) easier way to find the "Recording Defaults" menu... (I can't find it anymore) 
4.) more than 50 SL's
5.) The ability to have the playlist with no audio or video as your main "Start up" screen
gimme time I'll get over 100


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

6.) ability to share my high speed connection (usb, blue tooth or something)
7.) Ouija interface for gamelonge and search to match...
8.) Better guide info (Actually for all late model receivers)
9.) Caller I.D. consitency
10.)


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> 6.) ability to share my high speed connection (usb, blue tooth or something)
> 7.) Ouija interface for gamelonge and search to match...
> 8.) Better guide info (Actually for all late model receivers)
> 9.) Caller I.D. consitency
> 10.)


It is interesting that the R15 does not show as much program information as the older non DVR receivers or DirecTivos.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

10.) ignore the word "The" in title searches... I.E. A search for Simpsons should she the result: Simpsons, The.
11.) the ability to add symbols in searches I.E. [email protected]#$%
12.) the ability to search for using arguments like: All, but not, Where you might want to search Sports basketball but not womens... just for example. or Sports Hockey but not Field (lacross)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dodge boy:

All good suggestions. You realize your suggestion of switching between pause points of two live shows *is* DLB. The workaround for the HR series does work on the R15 as I did give it a successful try.

Although I appreciate the improvements in the R15 since I first got it. I can't believe how unrefined certain features still are and the number of quirks in the software. At my first computer programming job, when I barely knew any programming, I got reamed after releasing some software that was inefficient and difficult to use. I was quite surprised that I still had a job after that. You can better believe that anything I did from that point on was tested, tested, and then tested again before being released.

- Merg


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

The Merg said:


> dodge boy:
> 
> All good suggestions. You realize your suggestion of switching between pause points of two live shows *is* DLB. The workaround for the HR series does work on the R15 as I did give it a successful try.
> 
> - Merg


What is this "work around" you speak of and how do you implament it?


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

nevermind (I went to the correct forum and did a search).....
here is an oldy but a goody for suggestions....
13.) Picture In Picture (Never gonna happen) I had a crappy cable DVR that did this....


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Although I appreciate the improvements in the R15 since I first got it. I can't believe how unrefined certain features still are and the number of quirks in the software.


It is very frustrating that more than 2 years after the machine was introduced, it still contains bugs which impact basic DVR functionality (like missed recordings and freeze-ups on playback) and makes some features essentially worthless (like search and autorecord).


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> 10.) ignore the word "The" in title searches... I.E. A search for Simpsons should she the result: Simpsons, The.
> 11.) the ability to add symbols in searches I.E. [email protected]#$%
> 12.) the ability to search for using arguments like: All, but not, Where you might want to search Sports basketball but not womens... just for example. or Sports Hockey but not Field (lacross)


A lot of the items you are suggesting are already part of the Wish List -- see the link in my signature below.

Please, visit it and vote! As soon as I get some time (I know, I said that a few days ago), I'll add any new items to the Wish List too ...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

dmurphy said:


> A lot of the items you are suggesting are already part of the Wish List -- see the link in my signature below.
> 
> Please, visit it and vote! As soon as I get some time (I know, I said that a few days ago), I'll add any new items to the Wish List too ...


I know I threw a couple of those ideas out originally others I remembered.....:hurah:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> 10.) ignore the word "The" in title searches... I.E. A search for Simpsons should she the result: Simpsons, The.
> 11.) the ability to add symbols in searches I.E. [email protected]#$%
> 12.) the ability to search for using arguments like: All, but not, Where you might want to search Sports basketball but not womens... just for example. or Sports Hockey but not Field (lacross)


How about the ability to enter a search the way you text message on a phone (press #2 twice for a "B"?)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

qwerty said:


> How about the ability to enter a search the way you text message on a phone (press #2 twice for a "B"?)


That's the triple-tap method. I know it's been mentioned before and apparently is used on the HR series for searching DoD titles. Maybe it will trickle down to the R15 (the triple-tap method-not DoD, although I wouldn't mind if they figured out a way to get DoD on the R15 too).

- Merg


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

I really want the ability to record program a series link for a show (title such as NASCAR Racing) on more than one channel (such as FOX and ESPN). 
I heard that the HR20's can do this and of course the Tivo could do this. I just switched to a R-15 and was amazed that it would do it.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Brian Hanasky said:


> I really want the ability to record program a series link for a show (title such as NASCAR Racing) on more than one channel (such as FOX and ESPN).
> I heard that the HR20's can do this and of course the Tivo could do this. I just switched to a R-15 and was amazed that it would do it.


You can set up an autorecord for NASCAR. Of course, you'll get a lot of stuff you don't want too.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Yea that was pretty much the message I recieved from customer service last night. They tried to give me a bunch of garbage excuses for the problem since the DTV person didn't seem to know too much. I ended up doing the keyword search and it's working ok enough (not as simple as Tivo).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay, got another new one...

When a show is being recorded and it is in a folder in the Playlist, the R symbol should appear next to the group name when the folder is closed. When the folder is opened, the R symbol would display next to the episode being recorded. The latter part it does already.

Although you could look to see if the red record light is on the DVR, that is not always a possibility (receiver is in a cabinet, viewing on 2nd TV in different room, etc.)


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Okay, got another new one...
> 
> When a show is being recorded and it is in a folder in the Playlist, the R symbol should appear next to the group name when the folder is closed. When the folder is opened, the R symbol would display next to the episode being recorded. The latter part it does already.
> 
> Although you could look to see if the red record light is on the DVR, that is not always a possibility (receiver is in a cabinet, viewing on 2nd TV in different room, etc.)


I second that. It used to do that. I think it changed with the white GUI.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

qwerty said:


> I second that. It used to do that. I think it changed with the white GUI.


That's what I thought. Funny how the functionality we want when it's there gets taken out and the functionality we don't want gets put in.

- Merg


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

Another way to do what showing the R next to the folder would accomplish is to put two icons in the info screen. If one tuner is being used to record then 1 icon could be red if both tuners are recording then the info icons could both be red (very much like tivo). I know Tivo has patents on stuff but you figure that a red dot or some other icon would be easiest. I don't like having to go into the list to see if both tuners are being used. BUT if it must be the way it is then an R next to the folder would be best.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I came from having a ReplayTV 5504 to the DirectTV R15-100. Compared to the Replay the R15 stinks. 

I'd love to see a ;

1) Increased To-do list and prioritizer.

2) Allow more than one title per channel on series link.

3) REAL 30 SKIP! Not this auto FFWD.

I've called DTV for them to put in a "feature request" my request probably falls on deaf ears though. 

BTW, What is CE?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

xmguy said:


> BTW, What is CE?


CE is Cutting Edge. Basically beta testing new versions. Check out the CE forum, if you subscribe you can download CE versions during certain windows.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

qwerty said:


> CE is Cutting Edge. Basically beta testing new versions. Check out the CE forum, if you subscribe you can download CE versions during certain windows.


Will do.


----------

